# T.R.U. Ball Fang 4 Handheld Release



## wildrice (Apr 27, 2017)

As good as the Fang 4 works, I may have found an even better handheld release. The T.R.U. Ball Max Hunter 3 is only 2/3 rds to 1/2 the price, three finger, ultra compact, feather light, bare bones simple, and seems to have a trigger that goes the wrong way. But boy can it shoot! The learning curve is very easy and my groups shrank immediately. Far fewer flyer shots. 

It has a 360 rotating head to minimize D loop torque, a small short head to maximize draw length, calipers for symmetric release, and a trigger that is reliable yet can be shot with back tension and unanticipated timing. All I have to do is apply steady back tension while aiming, relax my bow hand, and gently push the trigger forward with my thumb. The draw hand and fingers don't move like they do to trigger the Fang 4. The Fang 4 can torque the D loop and has assymetric hook release. The Max Hunter 3 can be clipped and left on the D loop in a tree stand situation. Lack of a thumb knob allows it to slip into your front pocket.

Unfortunately, the Max Hunter 3 is becoming harder to find. I hope they don't discontinue it. You might want to buy two.


----------

